# Two kinds of anubias petite?



## equus_peduus (Oct 20, 2007)

A friend of mine gave me these plants a few months ago, saying they didn't grow well for her. I stuck 'em in my 5gal tank, and other than some snail damage and a bit of algae, they seem to be doing well.

My question though... They have different shaped leaves, leading me to wonder if they're the same, or different, plants. One has longer, narrower leaves; the other shorter, rounder leaves. Both plants are about the same size; the average leaf is, at a guess, <1/5 of the length of my regular anubias plants' leaves.

Apologies for the poor picture quality and the reflections... hopefully good enough to get an idea of what I'm talking about...


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Not sure abut the two different Anubias nan "petite" idea.

However, I have picked up (and grown) specimins of Anubias that had smallish leaves* only to have the leaves fill out and grow to full size in my aquariums.

I imagine your friend was growing them lower light-ish /no to low fertilizer-ish?

Best bet is the plant with the more elongated leaf will grow bigger leaves.

* I have Anubias nana "Golden" growing very slowly with super tiny leaves right now.


Mike


----------



## equus_peduus (Oct 20, 2007)

She actually probably had higher light and ferts than I do  But both plants were dying in her tanks (she'd tried 'em in a couple different tanks, AFAIK), and since my regular anubias has done so well (everyone says they're slow growers, but you couldn't prove it by me, lol), she gave them to me to try. Both plants have given me a few new leaves, and neither seems to have grown much in size, but I guess we'll see. Neither has leaves anywhere near the size of my regular anubias, one leaf of which could easily cover the entire plant of either of these little guys. They're both about the same total size, probably around 2-3" tall. But we'll see, I guess. Thanks


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

IMO it looks like a small anubias barteri var broad leaves.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

the second one is a a.nana you can tell bt the dark veins in the leaf , i have one with leaves that look just like that but only 30x the size.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

here we go.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

my anubias nana petites


----------

